# MN Goes to 3-Goose Limit?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

MN leads the nation year-in and year-out with the highest Canada goose harvest. Just think how high it will be if they move the limit to 3?

Since there's quite a few border town goose hunters on the site (Fargo, GF, Wahpeton, etc.) will this encourage any of you to purchase a MN license this year if it goes through?

I know I'll definitely be hunting geese more on the east side of the Red.











> *Goose-reg changes still on DNR's to-do list*
> 
> By Joe Albert
> Associate Editor
> ...


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Wont effect me. You know why the crows fly upside down east of the red? because the place isnt worth crapping on!

I will stick to ND and Canada.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

on the online survey that the DNR is doing they are asking for our input on the 3 goose limit. I voted yes! There are way too many of them damn things in Rochester. plus the new jerky recipe that I have makes the geese we shoot actually taste like something edible I just haven't decided what it tastes like yet :lol:

and oh do you know why it's so windy in Minnesota? Cuz ND blows and Wisconsin sucks! :wink:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

templey_41 said:


> and oh do you know why it's so windy in Minnesota? Cuz ND blows and Wisconsin sucks! :wink:


nice!!


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

In the online survey they pretty much ask if you would rather have a 3 bird limit season long OR have the 5 bird limit late season. I personally really enjoy the 5 bird limit late season.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Also does it mean that there wont be an early season. they make no mention of that in the online survey. I voted for the 3 goose because I hunt in the SE zone and we can only shoot 2 for any season because our tree huggers down here in Roch love to see them in their ponds and dont realize the crops that they are destroying. A few years back when roch was growing in leaps in bounds every little development had to have some sort of water or pond around it. I think the city is now rethinking that because they put up stupid little ribbons around silver lake park so that they couldn't nest there. so now there is 5 foot high weeds around the lake and we can't even see the lake. It's quite beautiful :lost:


----------



## LDuncan (Jun 18, 2009)

that whole goose control thing in rochester was a bad idea and there are still a lot of geese down here i think a three bird limit would be awesome


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Why is shooteminthelips still on here? Havent read one positive thing from him ever! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

shooteminthelips said:


> Wont effect me. You know why the crows fly upside down east of the red? because the place isnt worth crapping on!
> 
> I will stick to ND and Canada.


 :rollin:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Matt - I'm not sure it will increase th overall harvest in Minnesota. My guess is it will be about the same if the DNR increases the limit to 3. The geese will just be pressured more and fields will burn out much faster, especially in Roch.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I voted for the 3 bird limit. I too live in the SE and it is needed. The extra bird limit will only increase the kill about 1000 birds if that. With the majority of them being in the late season. Because the SE and SW where the only two zones you could not kill more than 2 birds. It may even decrease the harvest. They are taking away a 5 bird limit around Fergus Falls.

Temply41......the reason for the ponds and what not is a state and federal mandate. The developer had to put them in for "wetland" restoration. If the developer took out any land considered "wetlands" they needed to add a pond. Plus many of the developments put in ponds to make the water drainage from the lots into a "holding" pond. They did not do it to make it look beautiful. They did it because of law or drainage issues. The last thing a developer wants to do is give up land for a pond. Because they can't make any money off it.

But yes with all these developments it has made rochester a goose haven even more so. Because these geese can stay on the ponds not get shot at and fly to the nearest golf course or soccer field and suck sod for the afternoon.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Blue Plate.....I don't see how the fields will get burned out faster. Last year we had another group have permission in our fields. No big deal big farm. But many times our group of 4 were done in 2 hours. Yep 8 geese on the ground in 2-3 hours. So waiting for one more flock to commit is no big deal. When we pick up decoys we had birds circling or landing.

What I will see is less people traveling to Fergus Falls to shoot 5 they will stay put in their home area more.

To let you know many of the guides in the area have been against an increase in limits. This is because they can't cycle clients in and out of "hot" fields because they have to get 12+ more birds.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Fields will get burned out faster because there will be longer stays in the field. Before, with a group of 6 guys you can be done with 2 good bunches doing it right. Now it's going to be 3-4 good bunches doing it right to kill your 18 geese. Hunting traffic geese, they will avoid areas they know are dangerous like a field that has been hunted all day every day for the last 15 days.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> I voted for the 3 bird limit. I too live in the SE and it is needed. The extra bird limit will only increase the kill about 1000 birds if that. With the majority of them being in the late season. Because the SE and SW where the only two zones you could not kill more than 2 birds. It may even decrease the harvest. They are taking away a 5 bird limit around Fergus Falls.


The past few years late season has been one and done around here anyways. Get a 5 man limit one day, the next day it snows a foot and you can't access fields and the birds bug out. I think with the 3 bird limit throughout we will harvest more birds, not a lot more but more. Unless we were guaranteed to have good hunting throughout the entire December season, where you can really pile them up, I am all for the 3 bird limit. :sniper:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

templey_41 said:


> Also does it mean that there wont be an early season. they make no mention of that in the online survey. I voted for the 3 goose because I hunt in the SE zone and we can only shoot 2 for any season because our tree huggers down here in Roch love to see them in their ponds and dont realize the crops that they are destroying. A few years back when roch was growing in leaps in bounds every little development had to have some sort of water or pond around it. I think the city is now rethinking that because they put up stupid little ribbons around silver lake park so that they couldn't nest there. so now there is 5 foot high weeds around the lake and we can't even see the lake. It's quite beautiful :lost:


Early season will still be at 5 birds more than likely. 8)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Fields will get burned out faster because there will be longer stays in the field. Before, with a group of 6 guys you can be done with 2 good bunches doing it right. Now it's going to be 3-4 good bunches doing it right to kill your 18 geese. Hunting traffic geese, they will avoid areas they know are dangerous like a field that has been hunted all day every day for the last 15 days.


I understand that. But the majority of the geese that get pounded in the SE are migrators and are during the late season. So if you get a dusting of snow all beats are off. Why do you think the same fields every year the guides get into bidding wars over. Because they produce dispite the pounding they endure. They cycle groups in and out in the same day. Now they will only cycle one group unless it is that good.

Early season yes I can see fields getting burned out. But late season when new birds get pushed into the area every week because of weather. Not a problem.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

If you cant understand how increasing the limit from 2 to 3 geese will put more pressure on the geese than this topic is not worth dicussing with you. As George Bush would say, "It's commonsensical."

When new birds (Migrators) come into Roch it's going to be a mop-fest for a few days, after that it's going to be the same - old same. Old birds that are tough to kill. I don't mind that because of the challange, I'm just saying it's going to even more difficult down there. Snow will change everything because it will cover up the grass and force geese to feed out of town.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Holy cow a debate over hunting pressure in MN...... There is a shocker. The state leads the nation in the Canada goose harvest and now the limit is raised and there is b*tchin about it. And here I thought hunting pressure only existed up here in the northern states in SD and ND...... :withstupid:


----------



## gallen-24 (Jul 22, 2009)

beeing from minnesota i will say we hunt more geese in North dakota but i'm sure we will do a little more canada blasting than usual on this side of the red!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Blue Plate. I totally understand what you are saying. But I am saying it won't make a difference. Because like you said earlier you are hunting traffic.

So you have to figure out ways to get pressured birds to land. These birds really don't want into your field. They are moving to and from....so they are traffic. You are trying to bring that traffic into your field. Right??

So with the "more" pressure you are talking about will make no difference. The birds are moving to and from an area. They may take a different route the next day. But how is that different than now? But then in a week they will take a different route. Because they are all still roosting in the same spot.....Silver Lake and city limits of rochester. They won't move out of the area they will just change the flight pattern. Just like they do now.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder if this is any kind of attempt to sell more licenses...............not that they've ever INTENDED that to be the result........... :eyeroll: How 'bout focusing on the real issues facing waterfowlers in this state.........oh right.........we're in MN..................


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Wont effect me. You know why the crows fly upside down east of the red? because the place isnt worth crapping on!
> 
> I will stick to ND and Canada.


ignorance.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

FullClip said:


> Why is shooteminthelips still on here? Havent read one positive thing from him ever! :eyeroll: uke:


I disagree Full Clip - he talks very positively about his hunting skills and "fairly deep pockets" :eyeroll:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm largely in favor of the new proposed regs. Mike I hope that your birds dont see the increased pressure you speak of. Only time will tell. I've kept track of our daily and annual harvest through the years and I have a very strong feeling the new limits and longer season will increase both. I bet it will do the same for you guy's down there.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I love you guys! :wink:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I wish I could say the same about you. :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why would any North Dakotan in their right mind want to hunt MN when we have all the geese we need in our back yards?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Why would any North Dakotan in their right mind want to hunt MN when we have all the geese we need in our back yards?


too shoot/see more


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Why would any North Dakotan in their right mind want to hunt MN when we have all the geese we need in our back yards?


I am always up for hunting but in ND we start the season after the 4th of July now so plnety of opportunities to be had here first.... :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Tis the season...

In this corner - a blue plate, boat toating, roostbuster from the land of 10,000 lakes!

In the other corner - a selfish, conservative, flatlander from the land of plenty!

:beer:

ahhhh, let the fireworks begin!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Nothing like hunting from a boat and busting roosts. Anymore clichés you want to touch on?

I always thought North Dakota's plate was blue?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Finaly a North Dakotan that isn't colorblind. :wink:


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Blue Plate said:


> Nothing like hunting from a boat and busting roosts. Anymore clichés you want to touch on?
> 
> I always thought North Dakota's plate was blue?


 :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Why would any North Dakotan in their right mind want to hunt MN when we have all the geese we need in our back yards?


Because some people like shooting bands and there are times in the migration where the hunting can be better in sota.

I find it funny how clueless both minnesotans and nodakers are about ND always being better. The better portion of oct last year in ND was mediocre at best in the areas I was.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Unless you've hunted MN you have no idea what hunting preasured birds is like. MN harbers the highest population of waterfowlers in the nation. Till then you (SD,ND and Canada hunters) can march around thinking you're a goose hunting god and....... I'll just take your word for it. You may not be able to handle the truth :stirpot:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> I find it funny how clueless both minnesotans and nodakers are about ND always being better. The better portion of oct last year in ND was mediocre at best in the areas I was.


Yea but we all don't have planes available to scout either to find the birds


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Unless you've hunted MN you have no idea what hunting preasured birds is like. MN harbers the highest population of waterfowlers in the nation. Till then you (SD,ND and Canada hunters) can march around thinking you're a goose hunting god and....... I'll just take your word for it. You may not be able to handle the truth :stirpot:


You're right, I've never hunted birds that have been pressured by people with "goofy pants and a fat a$$" all summer next to a high traffic area like a golf cart path. But I am a sota resident and freelance hunt there quite a bit.

Justin, that was one hunt that I got to tag along with and they knew the birds were there before the plane ride, just got a better look at them


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Unless you've hunted MN you have no idea what hunting preasured birds is like. MN harbers the highest population of waterfowlers in the nation. Till then you (SD,ND and Canada hunters) can march around thinking you're a goose hunting god and....... I'll just take your word for it. You may not be able to handle the truth :stirpot:


Sounds about right. :beer:


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

if this goes through it will take away the late december hunt, how do people feel about this? Honestly i think it will take some $$ out of the pockets of guides an outfitters in places of mn. where birds roost all years long. just my opionon why don't they still keep the late season but jus limit it to 3 birds, evens it self out right?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

drakespanker12 said:


> if this goes through it will take away the late december hunt, how do people feel about this?
> 
> Season lengths and bag limits for 2009 would be:
> • West Central Goose Zone: 60 day season, open Oct. 3; 2 Canada geese per day.
> ...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I dont think its a bad idea except for the fact that there wouldnt be an early goose season. With school/work/harvest I have a hell of a time getting out during the regular season and which would sorta suck for guys like me not being able to get out in September. :-?


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

There will still be the September early season at 5 birds a piece...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i thought if they changed it, it would be 3 a day starting oct 3 for 85 days? must have misread it i guess


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> I dont think its a bad idea except for the FACT that there wouldnt be an early goose season.


 Oh you're gonna bring up the facts now. Get them straight and then post :lol:


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

Clarification right from the local DNR on this one, Early season is 5 birds, it closes, then an 85 day regular season for Canada Geese with a 3 bird limit. Late goose goes away. Zones go away fro the most part.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

sounds like a good idea to me then :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If you like the proposed change in regs, and it seems like a lot of guys do, then we should all stop and give some credit to the DNR.

A lot of people (myself included) have unabashedly ripped the DNR on any number of topics. This one they got right. Three years ago they started banding geese heavily to prove that the USFWS was wrong and that there weren't that many EPP's being harvested. Due to this effort it looks like there's at least a chance goose hunters will have an extra goose in the bag.

Cheers to the DNR...this time. :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Agreed.. There are a few other things they are considering changing too this season. Things I'm in favor of.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Agreed.. There are a few other things they are considering changing too this season. Things I'm in favor of.


Bloody.....is one of them ending hunting over water for geese in the early season and would you be in favor of that?


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

Haven't heard much about not hunting on water. Is that being considered?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

MrSafety said:


> Bloody.....is one of them ending hunting over water for geese in the early season and would you be in favor of that?


I would'nt be in favor of it if it were true. It's not true though. They're actually considering expanding the water hunting zones for early season. Not banning it. I'm curiouse to know where you get your information..

I know of one spot I'd like to hunt if they do in fact expand the water hunting zone. So I'm in favor of the expansion.

Also in favor of the extended goose season, 3 goose daily bag limit, 3 woodduck daily bag limit, Allowing hunters to put decoy's out up to two hours before shooting time on public lands and water, Allowing us to possibly take two bluebills per day per person. The MN DNR has my full support on these proposed regs.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Bloody.........in your earlier post you stated there "were a few other things they were considering changing"....I was only asking if eliminating hunting over water was one of those being considered......sounded like maybe you had an inside track. Also, just curious why you'd be against the ban on water hunting in the early season.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

can you still kill your full limit of ducks for the full 85 day season if they change it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Only if duck season is 85 days long. But I am betting it will not be that lond.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

MrSafety said:


> Also, just curious why you'd be against the ban on water hunting in the early season.


Cause I have a couple traffic spots that are killer on migration days. Migrators just eat up a good water spread.

In a perfect world, The DNR would ban water hunting state wide for opening weekend of the early season. Then open it up after that. I feel bad for the guy's who put so much time, effort and gas money into finding an opening day spot thats feeding a buncha birds, Only to have the hunt ruined by roost busters.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

drakespanker12 said:


> can you still kill your full limit of ducks for the full 85 day season if they change it?


No. The duck season will remain at 60 days like always.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> MrSafety said:
> 
> 
> > Also, just curious why you'd be against the ban on water hunting in the early season.
> ...


You may be on to somethin here Phil. I would still like to see the entire early season closed to water hunting but, I think your idea is definately more realistic.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

In an even more perfect world, It would be illegal to hunt the roost all season :beer:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

in an even MORE perfect world, the west central zone wouldnt open to geese on oct. 3rd and run 60 days, it would open 15 days later and run the 60 days out to the end of the rest of the state's 85 day season. 102K birds on lqp after the season closed last year??? gimme a break.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> In an even more perfect world, It would be illegal to hunt the roost all season :beer:


Lets be honest. By that time in the season there is a reason geese are roosting in good numbers in any givin location. They are not stupid and have found a safe roost by then that is not huntable. That's why most of the good roosts in MN are either in city limits or on refuges. Good thing for us is that they have to eat some time. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

the professor said:


> in an even MORE perfect world, the west central zone wouldnt open to geese on oct. 3rd and run 60 days, it would open 15 days later and run the 60 days out to the end of the rest of the state's 85 day season. 102K birds on lqp after the season closed last year??? gimme a break.


The whole point is to keep the harvest down in that area with the regs that way. They don't want many geese shot.



bloddyblindoutdoors said:


> In an even more perfect world, It would be illegal to hunt the roost all season


I don't know why they ever allowed hunting over water in the early season to begin with.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Matt..........as far as you comment on why they ever allowed water hunting..........two reasons..........more license sales and more license sales............ :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You also forget......people in Minn/St. Paul, Rochester don't like the goose crap on their lawns, side walks and store fronts. So if they can find a way to kill more along with the $$$ why not. But these same people love seeing them with the young in the spring......but they forget that they grow up and crap about every 15 mins of every day. (or something like that)


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Migrators just eat up a good water spread.


That's what I'm talking about.



Bloodyblinddoors said:


> In a perfect world, The DNR would ban water hunting state wide for opening weekend of the early season. Then open it up after that. I feel bad for the guy's who put so much time, effort and gas money into finding an opening day spot thats feeding a buncha birds, Only to have the hunt ruined by roost busters.


Been there. Had that happen. Now I try to stay as far away from any concentration of people as I can. Not just hunters, people in general.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Jeff Zierden said:


> Bloodyblinddoors said:
> 
> 
> > In an even more perfect world, It would be illegal to hunt the roost all season :beer:
> ...


I agree Jeff in most parts of the state, but we still have it happen in lesser hunted areas that hold plenty of birds but not the huge #'s.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

I find myself getting less and less excited for early season every year knowing there's a good chance that the roosts are all going to get busted... seems to be a lot of scout time that goes to waste. Of course I will do it and be out there, it just gets frustrating.... In a REAL hurry. Somedays the Sept. season is more stressful than anything. :beer:


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

MrSafety said:


> Matt..........as far as you comment on why they ever allowed water hunting..........two reasons..........more license sales and more license sales............ :eyeroll:


Along with all the guys that complained to the DNR they "have no land to hunt". In MN we cater to the lazy hunters who only go the first two weekends anyways....... :eyeroll: The worst thing the DNR did with the MN Sept goose season was open it up to water.......PERIOD.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> The whole point is to keep the harvest down in that area with the regs that way. They don't want many geese shot.
> 
> quote]
> 
> i think total harvest for west central zone will increase this year...i'm basing my asssumption on the fact that in some of the most popular areas for minnesota's duck opener, guys are no longer going to have to pass up honkers. a lot of honks are going to get shot the first few weeks of duck season this year. overall, thats probably a good think as many of these birds will be residents or molt migrators, and this will maybe relieve some pressure on the EPP birds, as some hunters who only want a few geese each season, may already have theirs in the bag before the refuge hunts open, and they may not show up for a state blind they have drawn. pure speculation on my part, and now im just rambling...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

MN DNR got shot down at the flyway meeting...it looks very doubtful the limit will jump to 3. The regs will most likely be similar to last year. Lame.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Matt Jones said:


> Lame.


I concur.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

:lame:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

let me guess the states south of us in the flyway shot it down? that way they have more of our raised geese to shoot? oh well maybe next year. I guess the DNR listened to us what more can we ask for.


----------



## bluebillguy (Aug 2, 2009)

It's not going to happen. Minnesota is sticking with 2 geese per day.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

LETS DO IT!


----------

